
Turn a Raspberry Pi 3 into a (Tor) WiFi Hotspot - mattcopp
https://github.com/AdnanHodzic/anon-hotspot
======
Amir6
Thanks for doing this and sharing.

A suggestion:

\- Modifying the script for RP 1 and 0

